# Freemind och våra "konstiga" tecken.

## Letharion

När jag skriver i freemind så blir att åäö bara fyrkantiga block. Men jag kan copy/paste in rätt tecken i efterhand om jag vill.

Någon annan som råkat ut för detta? och har en lösning?

----------

